# Doe kidded a week early-stuff stull hanging from vulva



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

Last night, as I was doing chores, upon going into the goat barn I discovered my doe, Dorothy, had kidded a week early. 

What makes me mad is she was showing no signs of kidding. and also, murpheys law, it was freezing cold and rainy last night AND of course, they barely had any straw in there stall, as I was planning on cleaning it in the next few days, but back to my questions..

She had a very, very, tiny doeling (really small for only being a week early) and a fetus (about the size of the doeling) born with it. The fetus was bald and it's head was almost skull like, with now eyes. It almost look mummified.

Now, the doeling I'm bottle feeding and it's still learning to stand up. I'm giving special care (feeding it less milk but more often, until it can really suckle the nipple-the nipple is huge for her). Any other tips?

My real question is about Dorothy (the mother) last night after it all, we went to check on her several hours after she had the kids and her vulva is still really swollen and she has, what looks like membranes/umbilical cord still hanging from her.
Upon checking her this morning she still has the stuff hanging there. AND, she has a large belly prego or not, but it looks like her belly is still large (as if she has a baby still in there). 
She has yet to bag up too.
She's eating and drinking fine, doesn't seem to be in pain or in any distress. 
I read where you can give it 24 hours before calling the vet, and with not money, I have to take that option. 
IF it's still there tomorrow I'll call the vet.

Any ideas what it is? Could she still have anther kid in there? Having the babies early how long do you think it will take for her to bag up?

Thanks so much for any and all help!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give a Bo-se shot to the baby....and nutradrench....

What kind of nipple are you using?

I would get the kid started on mom...after you get what you can out of her "Colostrum" into a syringe... then feed to the baby..

having the baby on mom.. will help with milk letdown... it is natures way....



> My real question is about Dorothy (the mother) last night after it all, we went to check on her several hours after she had the kids and her vulva is still really swollen and she has, what looks like membranes/umbilical cord still hanging from her.


 Sounds like... her after birth...does it have little bead looking things on it? 
Is she still open? wash up and go in and see... if you can get in there.. to feel for a kid...or try to bump her....to check for anymore kids in there....
Some Does ...do stay quite large in the belly...after kidding...but.. I usually check to make sure... she is done ....

Give her some baking soda...and probiotic paste....

Did you try to milk her at all...it will help with milk letdown...also bumping and gently massaging her udder will help..... you should be able to get out something and every drop you get...feed it to the kid...the baby needs colostrum...I milk colostrum into a syringe and slowly feed it..... Do this with both teats... the more you can get for the kid ..it will help and also help for your Doe to start getting that milk going... Also Oxytocin from a vet ...can help with milk letdown...give her Alfalfa .... grain....and molasses water.....even regular drinking water will help... Hopefully the kid is full term.....If it was within 5 days of the due date.. the kid will have a good chance to survive... also colostrum helps give them a better chance...

If the afterbirth is still there tomorrow...give her vit E and Bo-se shot....selenium deficiency.... can cause the afterbirth to not expel.... :hug:


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks,
I milked her both last night and this morning (though only getting 1/8 a cup I figured it'd encourage the udder to get busy and produce milk) and what came out was NOT colostrum, it was white and watery.
I'm giving her powder colostrum, not as good as the real deal, but better than nothing. She's eating great, though each feeding she only eats half of what she should (which is why I feed her every 2 hours right now)
This is only our second year with kiddings and though we'v tried bouncing (read it on fiasco farm website) we have no clue if we feel anything or not. 
Thankfully, though she's still swollen, ignoring where the stuff is hanging out, she's pretty well shut, so I hope she doesn't get an infection. 
I'll take some stuff out and clean her area up tonight.

Oh, and I'm using, uh, the basic kid nipple you get at TSC


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...

1/8 of a cup is something.... If she was within a week of her kidding date ...it should be colostrum..... even if it is watery like... With the 1/8th of a cup... I would feed it to the kid....

yeah ...bouncing can be tricky... :crazy:

Just keep an eye on her... if the afterbirth... is dragging the ground...you can gently tie it into a knot....it will help put weight to it so it will expel easier.... never try to pull out the afterbirth....

She will be swollen for a while..it is normal...



> Oh, and I'm using, uh, the basic kid nipple you get at TSC


 We use the Lamb Nipple if we ever have to supplement...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... perPage=20


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The mummified kid was likely what triggered her to deliver early/ watch her though...I have a doe that thankfully delivered healthy kids this year but last year she had a stillborn, fullterm and I thot she delivered the afterbirth with him, 2 days later she delivered a tiny maybe 8 inches long, mummified doe kid as well as a "dead" looking placenta. Give your doe all the warm molasses water she'll drink, bump and massage her udder and milk her out often...I had my doe on Pen G for 10 days and other than mourning her babies, she healed and stayed in milk throughout the summer into Fall.
Also, for such a tiny baby, try the red nippled "Pritchard teats" that screw onto Pepsi bottles, little babies seem to be able to latch onto these very well.


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Both Dorothy and the doeling, now dubbed, Tianna, are doing well, Thursday I got a shot at the vet to give her. 

Tianna is taking the bottle really well now; though she does fall off at times. 
Dorothy no longer has ick on her vulva and the swelling is going down. 

Thanks Again!

P.S.
I tried to upload a picture by the 'file was to big', but I have pictures on my blog the address is my signature.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful baby. Glad everything turned out well. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...I love the baby story....very happy outcome...but very scary indeed...glad everyone is doing well...I am so happy for you...congrats and great work.... :hi5: :thumb:

here is a link... that may help with the picture issue....
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243


----------

